# Plumbing jobs in dubai?



## jenna (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi, we are an australian couple looking at moving to dubai, i am a beauty therapist and there seems to be heaps of jobs for me. My other half is a plumber but i can't find ANY plumbing jobs! can anyone suggest how to go about finding one? also any info on how much a plumber can expect to earn over there would be great!


----------



## ben (Feb 27, 2008)

*Plumbers ROCK!!!*

One site you might have luck on is dewa.gov.ae which is the Dubai Electric and Water Authority. I also just came across Emirates airlines which is currently looking for plumbers for airport maintenance work. The trouble with the emirates is that they hire from India and the Philipines for basic labour in construction, but the upside is that properly educated tradesmen are rare, so foreman positions are the only ones staffed by expats. Best of luck!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the Expat Forum! I see you got a response to your question, but I copied the thread to the Dubai section anyway, to see if anyone else had input for you. Take a browse through the section. You'll find some helpful information there.


----------

